# show what "crusty's " you fellers ride regular



## donniedee (Jul 25, 2019)

juse bought my first crusty as a daily rider,  would love to see what crustys you guys ride regularly


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 25, 2019)

My 1949 Schwinn DX


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 27, 2019)

I love crusty bikes , you got a cool one there , here are a few of my daily riders hope you like them


----------



## John G04 (Jul 27, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I love crusty bikes , you got a cool one there , here are a few of my daily riders hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 1037015
> 
> ...




That straightbar is killer! Nice bikes!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 27, 2019)

Hmmmmm.................Looks Familiar Somehow...............................................Well , at least it Started out Crusty ..................


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 27, 2019)

37ish WF Shelby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 27, 2019)

Here's another.......................Same thing ...........................Started out crusty...............................................Still a work in progress , but it rides great !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 28, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I love crusty bikes , you got a cool one there , here are a few of my daily riders hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 1037015
> 
> ...



Love the look of both Phantoms.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 28, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1037063
> 
> 37ish WF Shelby
> 
> ...



Love those Shelby Wishbone frames! Here’s my 38 Shelby Flying Cloud


----------



## donniedee (Jul 29, 2019)

LOVE THE CRUSTY PICS GUYS  KEEP'EM COMIN


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 29, 2019)

as crusty as it gets for my bikes.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 29, 2019)

well, I guess this one is kind of crusty also.









It only had half of the tank when we got it, found a complete tank that was spray bombed safety red, had to change that up.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> I love crusty bikes , you got a cool one there , here are a few of my daily riders hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 1037015
> 
> ...



These are my favorite crusty or rat bikes. I have several of these. Just picked up a Schwinn collegiate for ten bucks at a tractor show. Not as crusty as yours, But close. Ride On. Raizin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> well, I guess this one is kind of crusty also.
> 
> View attachment 1037954
> 
> ...



Rustifcation at it's finest. Nice old Roadmaster. I'm getting a Senenca from a Cabe member in Wausau. Enjoy. Razin.P.S. Is this a Murray built bike?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> as crusty as it gets for my bikes.
> View attachment 1037946
> 
> View attachment 1037949



Very cool old Westfield bike. What year and model is this one? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Here's another.......................Same thing ...........................Started out crusty...............................................Still a work in progress , but it rides great !
> 
> View attachment 1037064
> 
> ...



Nice bike. Is this a Roadmaster, And if so what model?  Ride On. Razin. P.S. Love the springy fork.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Love those Shelby Wishbone frames! Here’s my 38 Shelby Flying Cloud
> 
> View attachment 1037090



Johnny Wish Bone!!! Nice bike. Why do they call them wish bone frames? Thanks for sharing and ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1037063
> 
> 37ish WF Shelby
> 
> ...



COOLIO BIKE> Razin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ask & you shall receive...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Hmmmmm.................Looks Familiar Somehow...............................................Well , at least it Started out Crusty ..................
> 
> View attachment 1037059
> 
> ...



Love the bike!! LOVE LOVE the badge. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1037063
> 
> 37ish WF Shelby
> 
> ...



Neato bike!! I want that klaxon horn. Very cool!!! Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> My 1949 Schwinn DX View attachment 1036032



Bent bars. Rule!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

donniedee said:


> juse bought my first crusty as a daily rider,  would love to see what crustys you guys ride regularly
> 
> View attachment 1035943
> 
> View attachment 1035944



What is this bike? Thanks. Razin


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 29, 2019)

Royal master!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 29, 2019)

Two of my favorite riders(current)



Crusty Collegiate



Crusty Mead

And one I never should have sold....


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 29, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very cool old Westfield bike. What year and model is this one? Thanks. Razin.



1929 Westfield GJ-1 Roadster


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 29, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Johnny Wish Bone!!! Nice bike. Why do they call them wish bone frames? Thanks for sharing and ride on. Razin.



Top tube splits into a “Y” before the seat tube. Cool design!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 29, 2019)

Well ...................Forgot to throw this in the mix....................Took off the tassels....................added Ammo Pouches ,and Speedo


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2019)

@birdzgarage ! Where da Crusty Merc at?? The one that started it all for me


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 29, 2019)

Another thread that is filled with stuff that doesn't fit the description.but I'll throw this up for @fordmike65  .the reference for what a crusty but solid rider is,the crusty merc.if you cleaned anything but bearings and chain or painted anything,its in another category.


----------



## Floyd (Jul 31, 2019)

The Schwaste is my crusty rider!


----------

